# Resign After 3 months



## chordz (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Guys, I came here last year in october . Currently working as an IT manager in sharjah. i have no idea about the rules etc. But just wanted to know that the job I signed up for is not what i expected. The enviorment is not that great either in the office. and i cannot / do not want to stay here anymore. (if better, switch to any better job)
what will happen if i resign from my post
or what happens in the case they terminate me!

I still want to be here in the UAE and look for a better opportunity

What should i do. I dont have a proper visa aswell. They issued a labor visa for me and it states Food Stuff distributors (kills me whenever i see it)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Do a search of the forum. and Google.
Bottomline - there could be a labour ban for 6 months unless you are a grauate and earn more than 12K p.m. BUt best would be to check with Ministry of Labour as the practice may be different from the announcements. They have a helpline number or you could walk in.


----------



## chordz (Jan 15, 2013)

hm i will try calling the ministry of labour then.thanks for the help


----------

